# What is this plant?



## wm0102 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, I bought these two plants from a LFS the other day. Unfortunately, they didn't speak much English so they only knew the name of the plant in Chinese which doesn't help me at all. Can someone ID these two plants, they are attachments. Thanks


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Your first one looks like _Hemianthus micranthemoides_. The second one is one of the narrow-leaved Rotala species, possibly _Rotala sp. 'Nanjenshan'_.


----------



## wm0102 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks for such a speedy response, very much appreciate it!


----------

